# Jig needed for making wooden spoons



## Norm Johnson (Oct 15, 2004)

I am making wooden spoons for Christmas presents and would love a router jig for cutting them out of 1X2 oak and then cutting them to a smaller thickness before hollowing the bowl and finishing. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Norm, you should have posted this as a reply to your original topic where Bob and Rick asked for a photo. 
Click here


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Norm Johnson said:


> I am making wooden spoons for Christmas presents and would love a router jig for cutting them out of 1X2 oak and then cutting them to a smaller thickness before hollowing the bowl and finishing. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


Hope you have template guides and a planer or bandsaw? 

Cut your material into lengths equal to the pattern length plus 1". If you have the template guides double stick tape the pattern on the surface of the material and cut following the desired shape until your close to going through the material. Not right through though, leave about 1/32". 

Remove your pattern and replace it on a different spot on the piece of material cut again. Once you have all of the material filled with your pattern

Now you have your material with the spoon shape cut throughout on one side of your material on the other side you have not cut through. Now using the planer remove the 1/32" off the side that you have not cut through and you have perfect spoons ready to be made thinner OR now cut thickness with the bandsaw and the spoons will drop off as you cut them to size.


----------

